# Ever buy wood with no project in mind? Bought a few cedar logs looking for ideas...



## Pburchins (Jun 7, 2013)

Topic tags/keywords: cedar question arts and crafts
Hello,

I went to a sawmill in Comer,Ga 15-20 miles from Athens,GA. Great guys! I will post their link below if you are nearby call and go see Andrew on Tuesdays and Friday. Once a year in the fall they have a garage or yard sale. They will sell their "leftovers" at a reduced rates to clean up the mill. A lot of fun just walking around the yard trying to figure out What can I do with is piece? or How am I going to get that home? Etc. I came across three Cedar quartered Logs that are about 16" x 5". What stinks is there were 4 logs about an hour before I saw and someone bought just one log. It would have made a cool coffee table legs and they may still be that if I find a piece of Live edge that is small or shaped that three logs could support.

I am somewhat stumped on what to do them……..my wife says clean them up and they would look great on the fireplace hearth. I am afraid when the kids are visiting one will toss it into the fire. Thought about mantel box or jewelry box. Slicing it horizontally to make a cedar Christmas Tree Ornaments (wife's idea) So, I am looking for some ideas…..any suggestions?

Thanks!

Patrick

Here is the Sawmill if you are near Athens,GA…....http://www.watersedgewoods.com


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 22, 2012)

see my post for project for cedar garden wagon today. Nice easy project. I can send a rough plan if you like.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

I used a bandsaw to veneer some thin cedar pieces to line my wife's dresser drawers. It keeps the bugs out and smells good. Just cut enough veneers to fit across each drawer to cover the bottom.

To make veneer pieces smooth I ran them on a jointer then veneered them. I then jointed the board each time before veneering over and over. It is too hard to sand the veneer. I used the jointed side up in the drawer. This make the veneer smooth enough not to snag clothes.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

LOL, do i ever buy wood for that thing, you know that thing i'm a gonna build. 
my wife asks if i'm the keeper of the trees, she seems to realize now that the lumber rack is getting full, and says occassionaly, think its time to get something done with that pile over there.

fella just can't have too much wood for future stuff
jmo
Rj in az


----------



## maverik (Dec 30, 2015)

Yea, i do it all the time lol. I just bought some Bolivian Coffee Wood, never heard of it before, it was on sale and looked really cool. I had some Patagonia Rose wood I had got a loge time ago in the shop, then before Christmas my wife said she wanted some salt and pepper grinders. I was looking through my wood rack and found that Patagonia stuff with dust all over it and said what the hell, never turned this before, I'll see what comes of it. Needless to say I was pleasantly surprised at how beautiful that wood turned out.


----------

